# Walleys, Wipers, Whiskers, and more! Manta too. 7-28



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Willard Bay - Went with the fishing god of the bay.....Mike4Cobra to attack and practice the 3 W's of Willard. Yep the walleye's, wipers, and whiskers. So at 6am am we launched from the south marina and flew arcoss the lake. After a while of trolling around cranks we bottom bounced his gear and BAM he got the 1st walleye to boat. 









So we switched to bottom bouncers and I managed a 25.5 channel catfish! Not to be out done Mike4Cobra landed a channel catfish. 









So we aimlessly trolled around cranks and my poor man's down rigger needed ajustment. So I let out the line a tad and Mike4Cobra told me "you have a fish". What do you know I got the walleye I woke up at 4am for!









After that we aimlessly trolled cranks again and my planer board was acting strange. Hmmm, what do you know there was a 20.5 inch wiper on the end of my line waiting for me!

















Not to be outdone again he got his Wiper. By 1pm the wind got worse and he bailed. So after our goodbyes. It truly was a wet dream come true!









I went to Smith and Edwards for some shore fishing gear (worms and spinners and ice). So around 1:30 after a nice lunch at Flying J I went for the North Dike. Third cast with a wacky rigged senko worm with some spray landed me a 14 inch smallmouth bass! My nicest one from Willard thus far. 









Seemed to be the pattern of the day actually. So I messed around with the senko rig and while it sank I tried tossing a 1/16 silver blade, white body, with white skirt all UV painted with a tad of night crawler on the hook for panfish in the rocks. No love. So I hit the North Marina and found the only tree left with shade. I took a 2 hour nap and loved every minute of that! So I woke up and returned to the North Dike recharged and ready for more.

Well in 2 hours all I managed was a smallie attacking my spinner at the rocks and a huge carp that inhaled the small spinner.....too bad for me the hooks are too small for carp. There was no worm on the hooks to interfer. I was bummed as I wanted a 5th species of the day. Well I lost my rod tip to my fly pole so I frantically searched the dike for it. Whew found it way back there. Decieded I should hit Mantua for some trout action. BTW doger watch out for the North Dike.....there are some pornographic images drawn in the sand at the north dike corner. They are huge and might not be appropriate for the young kids and women. I found it pretty funny though! :lol:

Mantua - Sat at the west dike till 9pm and got the skunk. I tried night crawlers under a bobber, garlic powerbait under a bobber, and even crawlers and salmon eggs combo that got me 1 bite. I forgot my gold lure box so I was stuck with silver. I tried silver kasmasters, silver blue fox, and even some perch swim baits and a white spinner bait. No love!

With that I headed to Ogden to pick up a free fly reel and flies from a buddy JLG78. I drove to SLC and thanks to the construction I was 30mins late to picking up my twin from work. At midnight the fillet process began. What a day!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

ugliest/coolest colored cat.....nice job


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> ugliest/coolest colored cat.....nice job


Who me or the fish? -BaHa!-

So have you tried fishing for bass at Willard Utahgolf?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm always worried about the wind at willard, so I never bother launching the canoe. prob need to fish that place one day.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> I'm always worried about the wind at willard, so I never bother launching the canoe. prob need to fish that place one day.


Well if the wind is coming from the south stick to the south dike side. If it is coming from the north stick to the north side. It is better to pick a day when the wind isn;t supposed to blow. The bass aint too deep but sometimes are a bit out of reach from the shore cast. I'd be willing to give it a shot with you. Oh yeah and early season if the water is high there is a pond connected to freeway bay that I have really wanted to try. 8)

If worse comes to worse Mantua is just up the street and there is always PV or EC semi on the way home.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have thurs off, let me know.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. I hit Willard with fatbass yesterday and we got served. Total skunk for me and he only got two to the boat. No wipers.

Glad someone did well this weekend.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

That cat is a blue, good to see there's still a few of those around. Back in the day we used to pick them up in the 10-14 lb class throwing mepps spinners and rapalas in the middle of the day. Won a few Kemeyers tournements with them, looks like a good time. skeet


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Good job. I hit Willard with fatbass yesterday and we got served. Total skunk for me and he only got two to the boat. No wipers.
> 
> Glad someone did well this weekend.


To me we did great. Mike4Cobra was dissapointed. Oh well we all have different standards.

So what were the species of Fatbass's fish if I may ask?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

He caught a small channel and a 16" walleye. He had a really good one, almost to the boat. Almost being the key word. We called it a wiper, based on the fight.


----------

